# Mast- und Schotbruch



## gonzalo attenborough

MAST-UND-SCHOTBRUCH  

No recuerdo la fuente y no tengo ni idea de qué se trata.


----------



## Udo

Es un dicho de los marineros que se dice al salir de una nave o barca de cualquier tipo y quiere decir que tengas suerte y te vaya bien en el viaje.
Literalmente dice que te rompan el palo y el "Schot", pero significa todo lo contrario.
La palabra "Schot" ni en alemán conozco, debe ser alguna parte importante de un barco.

Compara el dicho "Hals- und Beinbruch" que es similar, pero no refiriendose tan solo a la navegación. Que tengas suerte en tu aventura.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Como no venga de _Schote_...

Aprendí que es _vaina_, pero no sé si en todos los sentidos en los que lo es en español. Uno de ellos tiene que ver con las velas.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Y yo que pensaba que se tratase de un término económico. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Suilan

die Schot (manchmal auch das Schot): la escota -- das Seil, mit dem die Segel getrimmt werden, also herangezogen für Kurse am Wind, oder weit hinausgelassen für Fahrt bei halbem Wind, raumschots oder vor dem Wind.) In einer normalen Jolle gibt es eine Großschot, die am Baum festgemacht ist und eine mehrfache Zugumlenkung enthält. Das Vorsegel hat eine eigene Schot, die aber nur aus einem einfachen Seil besteht, da die Kraft einer Person hier ausreicht.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/1/display/9157880
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/3267/display/9913527

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raumschot

Mast- und Schotbruch = Viel Glück / Gute Fahrt! (unter Seglern sehr üblich)


----------



## iaf

Für Nichteingeweihte im "Seglerjargon", würde es also *Udos* Vergleich mit _"Hals- und Beinbruch"_ gut entsprechen?

Ist ja interessant...


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Iaf, en Argentina se podría traducir a "que te garue finito"?


----------



## iaf

gonzalo attenborough said:


> Iaf, en Argentina se podría traducir a "que te garue finito"?



Gonzalo, es que yo conocía _"que te garúe finito"_ como _"mandarle un poco a la m... a alguien"_. 

En este caso es una forma (un poco sarcástica) de desearle suerte a alguien. No se me ocurre una expresión análoga en castellano, salvo, tal vez, la de los artistas cuando se desean "mucha merda".


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Esta entendido. Muchas gracias


----------

